# Sephora's 10 Year Anniv Party-NYC and I'm going!!



## ndn-ista (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,

So my friend got invited to Sephora's 10 Year Exclusive Anniversary Party in NY tommorrow and she is taking me as her guest. Supposedly, Ashanti, Natasha Bedingfield, etc and more will be there. Along, with a celebrity dj (I believe Samatha Ronson, Lindsey Lohan's "gf") with open bar, makeup brand founders, the press, give-aways and much more!!!

If anyone is interested and lives in the area, try to email them and come out!  

Im so excited! yay!


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh wow!! Take pictures if you can! That will be an amazing event!...

...plus the goodie bags should be *KILLER*!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

Your so lucky !
Have fun and give us the gossip


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks! and I will def be taking pics and sharing


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww man I want to go =/ 

You're so lucky be sure to post pics!


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 18, 2008)

UPDATE OMG!!! SO I should be in bed I have work tommorrow but I could not resist myself telling you guys about my night asap!

The place was beautifulllll...ashanti performed along with natasha bedingfield. lindsey lohan was there.  ALOT of celebrities and makeup founders etc.

GET THIS: Everyone got a Dior diamond braclet!!!! Its sooo pretty. AND there were booths set up everywhere for FREE Sephora makeup!!! Imagine walking into sephora, and grabbing anything u wanted for free!!!! I also snatched the big Makeup Box!!!! I felt like I was in a episode of Sex in the City...It was just amazing and I will never forget it


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

O.M.G.






You *MUST* post pictures! I DEMAND IT!!! 

If nothing else, show off the bling and the swag!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 18, 2008)

you lucky lucky lucky girl. I'm jealous...so jealous

You got a DIAMOND bracelet? And anything u frigggin wanted???


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 18, 2008)

...I'd be grabbing shit I didn't even want just to grab it. QUE. FUCKIN. CHEVERE.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW, you lucky girl!  Sounds like so much fun, post pix please.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 18, 2008)

LUCKY!!!!!

We all wanna see pics...don't leave us hangin'....


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 18, 2008)

i will post pics soon, i promise!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics!  I would have been in makeup heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a fun night!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG!!Do you even know how jealous I am right now?You are extremely lucky girl!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_i will post pics soon, i promise!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought we were gonna see some pics soon?...come on we're all dying to see...


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------

